# TSG33: iPad Ballyhoo



## TechGuy

_Brian puts an iPad in the hands of the folks at Comic-Con 2010 to see what they think of Apple's latest must-have gadget._

*Download the Audio MP3 or Watch the Video <-- New!

Subscribe to the Show in iTunes and other Players! *

Welcome to the thirty third episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio podcast that is released at least once a month. You can now subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuy.tv (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Your hosts are:*
Mike Cermak (TechGuy)
Brian Hansen (handee9)

*Links in order of appearance:*
Apple iPad
http://www.apple.com/ipad/ (as if I had to give you that link?)

Connectify -- awesome free application to make your Windows 7 computer a wireless access point.
http://connectify.me/

Comic-Con -- the convention of comic book enthusiasts.
http://www.comic-con.org/

Sketch Maven -- THE place to buy original comic art.
http://www.sketchmaven.com/

The new URL for this show!!
www.techguy.tv

What should we call this show we're doing? Brian had three suggestions: The Tech Support Guy Show, TechGuy TV, or "The Dan Is Stupid Show." What do you think? 

We didn't experiencing any problems with the iPad's wireless, but see this thread by Mumbodog for related news:
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/915200-ipad-wireless-woes.html

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------

